

Greplin Users Have Uploaded 6 Billion Files — And Now They Have In-File Search - danicgross
http://techcrunch.com/2011/10/11/greplin-users-have-uploaded-6-billion-files-%E2%80%94%C2%A0and-now-they-have-in-file-search/?x

======
jmathai
'Uploaded' is a bit of a misnomer. I presume what's really meant is that users
have imported 6 billion files. Uploading implies a very purposeful and
specific action.

If I link my GDocs account and 100 files (many of which I don't know exist)
get imported that's a very different metric than "uploading".

I'm bearish on Greplin though. Haven't really seen the value proposition (yes,
I know what they do).

